# Lima (Madrid en Sudamérica)



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

NO le encuentro parecido, al menos en las fotos na k verr, y k hacen ahi fotos del edificio de la U. de Lima, Por que??? Acaso es el centro historico de Lima, Hay que escoger bien las fotos...


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

libidito said:


> NO le encuentro parecido, al menos en las fotos na k verr, y k hacen ahi fotos del edificio de la U. de Lima, Por que??? Acaso es el centro historico de Lima, Hay que escoger bien las fotos...


ES VERDAD YO TAMPOCO NO LAS ENCUENTRO NADA PARECIDAS EL PALACIO DE GOBIERNO LO HICERON LOS ESPAñOLES PERO MODERNIZADA POR EL PRESIDENTE BALTA AL ESTILO FRANCES, CON UNOS DE LOS GRANDES EMPRESTITOS DE LA EPOCA ENDEUDANDO AL ESTADO PERUANO, NO SOLO ESA SINO MUCHAS OBRAS QUE HIZO A FAVOR DE EMBELLECER LIMA QUE DESPUES ESA DEUDA SE ACRECENTO MAS CON LA DESCALABRE DE LA EXPROPIACION DE LAS SALITRERAS POR CHILE DESPUES DE LA GUERRA.Y LA RECONSTRUCCION DEL PAIS, Y ASI DE ASI DE EMPRESTITOS EN EMPRESTITOS PARA EMBELLEZER LIMA REPUBLICANA Y COMPRAR ARMAS PARA QUE NO NOS HAGAN LA GUERRA OTRA VES , HASTA HOY EN DIA, FUIMOS TODOS LOS PERUANOS A TENER UNA DEUDA HASTA HOY EN DIA.
CREO QUE POR ARMARSE PERU EN LOS A;OS 70 POR VELASCO ALVARADO SE ACRECENTO MAS LA DEUDA POR QUE ESTE QUERIA UNA REVANCHA A CHILE.
POR ESO NO VOTES POR HUMALA.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

^^
Porqué usas las mayúsculas?


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

que enredo cibert, y esta fuera del tema XD, como dije, lima tiene muy buena arquitectura MUDEJAR, osea se parece a sevilla, y el palacio de gobierno es neocolonial, con elementos franceses, pero tambien con elementos de arquitectura clasica de lima.


----------



## andy philipps (Oct 13, 2007)

no me sorprende ya que perú y mexico son los países culturalmente más parecidos a españa


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

:deadthrea


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

yo diria que Lima se parece mas a Francia y tiene parecido a España en algunas partes, Pero Lima fue remodelada por los franceses , la plaza dos de mayo tiene un estilo frances claro sucia y decaida pero francesa , el museo de arte es de estilo frances.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Nada que decir... fue sin querer queriendo.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Las fotos de Lima son del año de la pera o me parece ja !


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Bueno, como cuestión previa quiero decir que no he viajado a Lima, y por tanto opino desde un conocimiento indirecto, a través de diversos thread's, fotos, guias turísticas, y alguno de vuestros compatriotas en territorio español.

Respecto del parecido: creo que no tienen nada que ver, esto no es malo, simplemente creo que es un hecho, viendo las imagenes me recuerda bastante a ciudades andaluzas y canarias, pero con una impronta indigena en su arquitectura que la hace única (sobre todo en las edificaciones de culto); no hay que olvidar que la colonización se hizo realmente por extremeños, andaluces y canarios, que exportaron sus arquetipos arquitectónicos a aquellos lares, fundiéndose con los gustos y maneras de construir indígenas, esa fusión es la arquitectura conocida bajo la rúbrica de "colonial", que hace muy identificable a las ciudades iberoamericanas, salvo excepciones como Buenos Aires o Santiago de Chile.

He visto que algún forista dice que se parece más al estilo francés, discrepo absolutamente, si bien en la arquitectura repubicana (época de las construcciones) en todo el mundo se imponía la moda a la francesa, existen numerosos elementos divergentes al paradigma francés. De hecho, si se escucha muchísimo no sólo por los bonairenses que viven en Madrid, sino por los madrileños que han vivido o visitado Buenos Aires, es que éstas ciudades si que es verdad que son bastante semejantes, puesto que madrid apenas tiene un centro histórico que responda a las épocas medievales y barrocas. De hecho con el primer Rey Borbón (de la dinastía francesa de Luis XIV) obligó a construir en Madrid las nuevas construcciones de calado social al estilo netamente acadamicista; ni hablar de Carlos III (el mejor alcalde de Madrid) que crea el eje de Prado y Recoletos al estilo puramente francés, así como numerosísimos edificios y monumentos de estilo neoclásico, posteriormente construcciones del siglo XIX del mismo estilo que mezcla elementos típicos franceses con elementos del clasicismo italiano; lo mismo que ocurrió con Buenos Aires, cuyo desarrollo arquitectónico es de finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, por eso ambas se parecen.

Con ello quiero decir, que si se parecieran más a ciudades de estilo académico: mansardas, bucráneos etc, Lima se parecería más a Buenos Aires y Madrid, de lo que realmente se parece, una ciudad de bello centro histórico de estilo colonial, con edificaciones de la república (edificaciones que responden al eclecticismo limeño).


----------



## titotuff (Aug 7, 2005)

La primera vez que estuve en Madrid senti como si estuviera en Lima, pero creo que mas que la arquitectura, los similar es el contexto cultural. Mucho se hace de la misma manera y muchas costumbres son similares. Lisboa? no senti que se parecia a Lima. Pero el resto de las ciudades europeas son muy diferentes a Lima.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Ni Lisboa, ni Madrid. Solo tiene un aire a Sevilla, y eso es por la influencia de la arquitectura mudejar en el Peru, Lima desarrollo un estilo totalmente *propio*, por algo es patrimonio de la UNESCO.
Otro detalle es que, y coincidiendo con muchos especialistas, la arquitectura colonial limeña es muyyyy distnta a la arquitectura colonial del resto de ciudades iberoamericanas. desde el balcon, las portadas, la variacion de los estilos, Lima dista muchisisisisisisimo del paradigma de "ciudad colonial" hehehe. Solo hace falta ver cualquier otra ciudad colonial del Peru o el extrangero para notar las grandes diferencias, sobre todo por la poca influencia indigena en la edilicia especial, e incluso de base, presente en la ciudad. Esta solo originada por el hecho de ser capital del virreynato.
Punto a parte es que mucho de lo que se cree colonial, en verdad, no lo es. Existe un estilo "popularmente" conocido como "neocolonial" pero que en terminos mas "correctos" podria llamarse "historicismo eclectico limeño", y es lo que empapo todo lo que incluso creemos como "historicisimo eclectico frances" (o popularmente conocido como academicismo), llenando de fuertes detalles "limeños" la arquitectura de toda la ciudad antigua.
El mas claro ejemplo de ello es la Plaza San Martin, que algunos incluso la sienten super "europea" pero en verdad es purito neocolonial, encaja en todas sus descripciones. Salvo que es algo tardio .
Lo que me fascina realmente de mi ciudad, es que puedo conocer 10mil centros historicos, mas grandes, imponentes, conservados, etc. Pero jamas uno igual . Lima es unica, estemos orgulloso de ello :cheers:

Por lo demas, este thread is dead :lol:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Entiendo la buena intención del título, pero no se parecen mucho que digamos; Madrid ha sabido mantener gran parte de sus construcciones, más monumentales, por cierto. Lima tiene una gracia que Madrid no tiene; en lo demás no sé. Pero ambas son ciudades muy dinámicas, con mucha vida.
Ah, Lima fue la capital del virreinato antes que Madrid sea la capital de España.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

falta solo el metro :lol:


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Siempre escuche eso Lima= Madrid


----------



## Rodrigo Ibaguereño (Sep 22, 2007)

Que preciosa es LIMA. CIUDAD HISTÓRICA POR EXCELENCIA. LIMA "MADRID DE SURAMERICA"..................Los invito a visitar el foro colombiano y conocer a la ATENAS SURAMERICANA: Bogotá. ¡BIENVENIDOS HERMANOS PERUANOS!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Què bueno tu entusiasmo, eso es lo que me gusta de la gente colombiana, chèvere...kay:*


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Revivieron este thread... 

Bueno en mi opinion, Madrid no se parece a Lima es muy diferente inclisive Lima da una apariencia mas moderna


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Bueno de hexo que se tiene que parecer en algo ya que en una epoca lima fue la capital de sudamerica(cuando llegaron los españoles)


----------



## Rodrigo Ibaguereño (Sep 22, 2007)

El Perú y Lima: ..............................¡SENCILLAMENTE ESPECTACULARES! Ojala algun día pueda visitar a ese hermano país.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

tacall said:


> Bueno de hexo que se tiene que parecer en algo ya que en una epoca lima fue la capital de sudamerica(cuando llegaron los españoles)


Cuando llegaron los españoles, Madrid no era una ciudad desarrollada, ni si quiera capital.
En ese momento "la ciudad" de España era Sevilla, y si hay ciertas similitudes en la arquitectura limeña y la sevillana. Aunque no son taaaan parecidas que digamos.
Lima fue un foco cultural propio y por lo tanto con los siglos genero su propia arquitectura e imagen.

PD: No es correcto usar a Madrid como referencia de la colonia española y su influencia en la arquitectura latinoamericana. La mayor influencia arquitectonica al nuevo mundo vino de parte de Andalucia y cierta influencia castellana.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

exactamente, todo lo que se ha dicho con anterioridad es cierto, lima tiene ese aire andaluz-canario, que fue el paradigma para la arquitectura latinoamericana, que se mezcló con el arte de construir y concibir la arquitectura con el espíritu indigena, que dió como el resultado la arquitectura colonial. Efectivamente, Madrid arquitectónicamente es a priori más moderna, principalmente de finales del siglo XIX, neoclásica y academicista, puesto que Madrid tuvo que adecentarse como capital, cuando ya méxico o lima eran verdaderas ciudades, el resultado: méxico y lima responden a una arquitectura colonial, madrid más a una arquitectura acadamecista propia de la moda francesa como posteo en las fotos,(Madrid):


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lima parecida a madrid???hno:..:lol:..son totalmente distintas


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh! Madrid :drool:


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

serfin said:


> Bueno, como cuestión previa quiero decir que no he viajado a Lima, y por tanto opino desde un conocimiento indirecto, a través de diversos thread's, fotos, guias turísticas, y alguno de vuestros compatriotas en territorio español.
> 
> Respecto del parecido: creo que no tienen nada que ver, esto no es malo, simplemente creo que es un hecho, viendo las imagenes me recuerda bastante a ciudades andaluzas y canarias, pero con una impronta indigena en su arquitectura que la hace única (sobre todo en las edificaciones de culto); no hay que olvidar que la colonización se hizo realmente por extremeños, andaluces y canarios, que exportaron sus arquetipos arquitectónicos a aquellos lares, fundiéndose con los gustos y maneras de construir indígenas, esa fusión es la arquitectura conocida bajo la rúbrica de "colonial", que hace muy identificable a las ciudades iberoamericanas, salvo excepciones como Buenos Aires o Santiago de Chile.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos los foreros. Quiero decir que me parece un orgullo que se compare a la mítica ciudad de Lima con Madrid. Desgraciadamente nunca he estado en Perú así que no tengo criterio para opinar al respecto.
También quisiera puntualizar algunos datos de la aportación de Serfin:
En primer lugar decir que Madrid si tiene un gran centro histórico medieval y barroco (con sus peculiaridades castizas), y se conserva gran parte del trazado de las calles de antes de la capitalidad de Madrid. Se le denomina comunmente el Madrid de los Austrias. Con estilos completamente propios como el Herrerianismo y el Churrigueresco que tan brillantemente se ha utilizado en edificios iberoamericanos.
Por otra parte Carlos III tenía un gusto arquitectónico netamente italiano. Basta conocer su biografía como duque de Parma y Rey de Nápoles y Sicilia y los palacios donde vivió para corroborarlo. Creo también que hay confusión al comparar el estilo neoclásico (academicista) con un estilo francés. Se puede tener estilo neocásico y no parecerse al estilo francés, o al vienés. De hecho el Museo del Prado es un edificio neoclásico con peculiaridades propias.
Por último te doy la razón respecto a la influencia fracesa de las construcciónes del ensanche madrileño del siglo XIX pero no así del XX (Gran Vía, por ejemplo).
Respecto a todo lo demás que has comentado has dicho cosas que yo no sabía asi que te lo agradezco. :cheers:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Por Diiiios!!! Por qué reviven esta huachafería?!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué pintoresca comparación...


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

jjajaa si claro viendo las foto se parecen jajaja


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Por que revivir esto...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Bienvenido a SSC ...*

... y gracias por tu aporte, muy ilustrativo sobre la capital de España ... hasta donde yo creo a Lima se le comparaba con Sevilla, nunca con Madrid .

Por otro lado este thread es un tanto viejo y no está muy bien visto en este foro traer al presente threads antiguos ... be careful 



Kaetzar said:


> Hola a todos los foreros. Quiero decir que me parece un orgullo que se compare a la mítica ciudad de Lima con Madrid. Desgraciadamente nunca he estado en Perú así que no tengo criterio para opinar al respecto.
> También quisiera puntualizar algunos datos de la aportación de Serfin:
> En primer lugar decir que Madrid si tiene un gran centro histórico medieval y barroco (con sus peculiaridades castizas), y se conserva gran parte del trazado de las calles de antes de la capitalidad de Madrid. Se le denomina comunmente el Madrid de los Austrias. Con estilos completamente propios como el Herrerianismo y el Churrigueresco que tan brillantemente se ha utilizado en edificios iberoamericanos.
> Por otra parte Carlos III tenía un gusto arquitectónico netamente italiano. Basta conocer su biografía como duque de Parma y Rey de Nápoles y Sicilia y los palacios donde vivió para corroborarlo. Creo también que hay confusión al comparar el estilo neoclásico (academicista) con un estilo francés. Se puede tener estilo neocásico y no parecerse al estilo francés, o al vienés. De hecho el Museo del Prado es un edificio neoclásico con peculiaridades propias.
> ...


----------



## GErmJess (Oct 1, 2009)

JAJAJAJAJ POR FAVOR NO COMPAREMOS LIMA ES LIMA ASI Y CON SUS DEFECTOS Y MADRID ES MADRID ....................... GRAN DIFERENCIA NO LO CREEN PERO HASTA Q NUESTRA CULTURA Y GOBERNANTES CAMBIEN SEGUIREMOS SIENDO UN PAIS SUB DESARROLLADO


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

Madrid es similar a Buenos Aires, va Buenos Aires es parecida a cualquier ciudad europea, pero no encuentro similitud entre Lima y Madrid, el Centro Historico de Lima creo q es unico, x decir de alguna manera tiene personalidad unica, aunq este un poco descuidado y muy colorido


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

BUenolob bueno de este thread es que me enseñó que el estilo arquitectónico limeño es único y no se compara con otras ciudades iberoamericanas. Aplausos a eso. :applause::applause:


----------

